# I FAINTED at doncaster reptile expo!!!



## jdpop97 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well here is the story (you might have seen me,i was the kid with the long hair and the red shirt),

It started when,after roaming around donny for a while (we were lost) i arrived at the MASSIVE que.I got inside a bit later and felt fine,the stalls were crowded and after looking round MOST of the stalls and buying a leo i wandered over to the corner stall that had an offer on rubber tubs,i got a starter kit and the tub and then all of a sudden everything just went blurry and quiet,i could feel my skin crawwling like i was numb and had pins & needles;then all i can remember is looking at the lichts on the ceiling getting darker and darker,smaller and smaller...

Next thing i knew was being helped up by the person i was with! i got on my feet and an officer who worked on the doors ran over with a chair,i collapsed on the chair and the man ran back and came over to me carrying a big bottle of water.I chugged the water and was moved to the entrance fee booth,The person i was with got some crickets and the officer escorted us out of the building!

What a day today was but atleast i got a leopard gecko,a bottle of expensive water,a nasty headache and a damn good story.

My leo's name is Donny...and is settling in well.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

oh dear :lol2:
Are you ok now?


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh.my.god.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

sounds like you had fun


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh dear! How you feeling now?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

oh dear!
how are you feeling?


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

oh god i hope ur ok


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh hope you are ok?


----------



## jdpop97 (Jun 2, 2010)

:lol2: Yeah now im fine,apart from the intense headache! What a farse for a leo lol! But at least it gets me out of school tomorrow so i can spent more time with Donny


----------



## geks (May 18, 2010)

*oops*

doesnt sound good until u got to part where u gettin of skl hope u k now


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

I bet it was worth it for the leo though :lol2:


----------



## johnyboy1976 (Apr 8, 2010)

Doncaster does that to ya - sucks the life out of ya.
I spent 23 years there before i escaped :razz:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Nobody get a pic?:lol2: 

Hope youre ok now though.


----------

